# In The Mood For Requests



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey.

Well I'm in the mood for requests, you can check out my artwork in my other threads!

Text:
Text Size: (Large Big Small)
Text Colours:
Genearl Colours:
Clip Arts: (Flowers, Hearts, Silly Faces, Swirls, Ect)
Item: Random, Wallpaper, Avatar, Signature.

I promise that they will be worth it and that they will be done by tomorow, if posted soon! Post away. 

Maddie,


----------



## jillybean1 (Oct 12, 2009)

oww yess plzzzzzz sending noww yessss im firsttt


----------



## jillybean1 (Oct 12, 2009)

ricky









this one could have in it some were the boys, nothin but trouble somthin like that









plz im veryyyy easy umm i have no idea what for item, um wallpaper? be creativee as much as u want i would like both done if posible


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes please do one of Caddo.
You make the decisions I am very easy to please. I just want to see one done of him. He is my baby. My pride and joy.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

here is one of jasper. you can be creative. wall paper sized please.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Finished them all, anymore anyone would like done?


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I would love one!!
Text: Penny Lane
Text Size:Big?
Text Colours: maybe light blue or white against the blue sky? 
Genearl Colours: " "
Clip Arts: idk?
Item: be creative 
If you could take out the ugly fence in the bottom left corner and the date? Thanks


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

thank you!!!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank you I like it. Could you do one of Cutter? Also could you do this pic. I took it 2 days ago of the horses in the back field. Going from left to right. Dee, Maggie Cutter's full sister, Caddo, and Cutter The first pic of Cutter I am the one on the right hand side my friend Pam is on the left. This particular night all of the horses were lying down in there stalls. So we got pics of them all.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Sure guys, this is a quick one I did of Chinga I removed his - -- and took away the lead rope.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks so much I love it!


----------

